# Weight saving!!!



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

I remember there being a thread long ago of places to put the TT on a diet.just curious what's the most weight someone has shaved off their car without effecting cosmetics.. I.e. Carpet ect


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

You might be thinking of marcus_aurelius' original thread, under the name madmax. He shaved quite a few pounds off his autocross car, iirc. I think it's still in the archives if you do a search for it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

^
There's several threads. My car is estimated around 2,950~lbs atm from all the weight reduction I've done. I still have a fully stock interior and OEM seats too. :thumbup:


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> ^
> There's several threads. My car is estimated around 2,950~lbs atm from all the weight reduction I've done. I still have a fully stock interior and OEM seats too. :thumbup:


How did you manage that ? Last I saw marcus was at like 2600 and i think he took the doors off  

Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> ^
> There's several threads. My car is estimated around 2,950~lbs atm from all the weight reduction I've done. I still have a fully stock interior and OEM seats too. :thumbup:





jsmith2015 said:


> How did you manage that ? Last I saw marcus was at like 2600 and i think he took the doors off
> 
> Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


Definitely estimated on the optimistic side. You're not getting a Quattro in sub-3,000 lbs territory without some real effort (light weight wheels, battery, exhaust, and removing a/c, crash bars, carpet, rear seat etc.).


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

jsmith2015 said:


> How did you manage that ? Last I saw marcus was at like 2600 and i think he took the doors off
> 
> Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


Doors off! 

Car is defintely gutted to the max. If it does not serve a purpose or make the car go fast, it's out the door. Even things like the door skins and wiring harness are lightened. 

For a street car, the usual suspects are:
- emission crap
- exhaust
- wheels/tires
- brakes/rotors
- swapping stock seats for light composite-shell bucket seats 
- rear bumper ballast 
- rear seat
- battery
- stock suspension (coilovers are more compact and lighter)
- carpet
- sound deadening and bitumen
- miscellanous redundant brackets


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The track car was 3062 with stock seats and full interior/AC, have not weighed it since all that was removed.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

jsmith2015 said:


> How did you manage that ? Last I saw marcus was at like 2600 and i think he took the doors off
> 
> Sent from my Torque using Tapatalk


Going aftermarket saves a TON of weight. Sadly not literally though :laugh:

And stock is only about 32xxlbs. So realistically 250lbs is not that extreme or hard to do.

Going FMIC saves a good amount of weight (17lbs depending how big your fmic is) [The crossover pipe alone is about 6lbs fyi.]
I saved 10lbs with my coilovers compared to oem struts and springs
My spec D headlights save 5lbs a corner. -10lbs
Rear Counter Weight -35lbs
Intake about 5lbs if you have an aftermarket tip too. 
Headlight washers weighed roughly 10lbs when I removed them
Spare tire weighs about 30lbs
The broken CD changer weighs like 5? I'm not too sure on this one though someone correct me if that's false. 
Downpipe was a 19lb difference with no cat.
Exhaust was around 30lbs with no muffler
Some aftermarket wheels will net you a lot! And it's unsprung mass so by far the most important weight reduction mod you can do. The Official OEM wheel is the 6spoke wheel that weighs 29lbs each. My aftermarket ones currently on there weigh around 24lbs, butI plan on getting rota grids which weigh almost 10lbs less than OEM, so atm -20lbs in the future -40lbs 
Aftermarket speakers/subs are about -5lbs.
Aftermarket amp is 3-5lb difference depending what you get.
Undertray is 3lbs
etc. etc. I have so many more on my file. You get the idea. That right there is already 230~ lbs of weight with a full interior. :thumbup:




I have an enormous word file with every modification and service I've done to my car. I take the liberty of putting all old items and the new ones replacing them on the bathroom scale to see what weight I'm cutting, so take it with a grain of salt, it's not 100% exact but it's not far off either.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> My aftermarket ones currently on there weigh around 24lbs, butI plan on getting rota grids which weigh almost 10lbs less than OEM, so atm -20lbs in the future -40lbs


OEM Fat Fives are 20 lbs, so your unoriginal P) Rota's are going to be big enough for a 275, but weigh only 10 lbs? I don't think so. :screwy:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> OEM Fat Fives are 20 lbs, so your unoriginal P) Rota's are going to be big enough for a 275, but weigh only 10 lbs? I don't think so. :screwy:


Like I said, the tally is a bit on the optimistic side... but with within vortex noise!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

20v master said:


> OEM Fat Fives are 20 lbs, so your unoriginal P) Rota's are going to be big enough for a 275, but weigh only 10 lbs? I don't think so. :screwy:


Either I wrote that poorly or you misunderstood. I mean that the Rota's are 10lbs LESS than the oem wheels. Which are the 6 spoke 29lb wheels. :facepalm:

AKA The rota grids weigh about 19-20lbs


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Either I wrote that poorly or you misunderstood. I mean that the Rota's are 10lbs LESS than the oem wheels. Which are the 6 spoke 29lb wheels. :facepalm:
> 
> AKA The rota grids weigh about 19-20lbs


And you have a 225 car, which came with fat fives, which are 20 lbs, which are the same weight as your Rota's.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

20v master said:


> And you have a 225 car, which came with fat fives, which are 20 lbs, which are the same weight as your Rota's.


I understand what you're saying, but again I've read from multiple sources that the main wheel for the TT which is also used to determine the weight was the 6spoke wheel. Seen it in countless threads on here. :sly:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The 6-spoke wheels were common on the 180's and 180Q's. The Fat 5's came on the 225's.


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

TheDeckMan said:


> The 6-spoke wheels were common on the 180's and 180Q's. The Fat 5's came on the 225's.


My roadster 225 has the six spoke wheels. Are they not correct?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

sciroccoracer said:


> My roadster 225 has the six spoke wheels. Are they not correct?


Not sure, should be Fat Fives as much as I can tell. But as Max said weight savings from wheels is a good start, with exhaust being a close second then finally the counter weight. From there it becomes more difficult to remove weight without losing features.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

join a gym

(my extremely insightful post of the month)


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Doooglasss said:


> join a gym


:wave:

Hi Doug! 

Dont think a gym will help me lose any more weight 

Damn and fast with the Ninja edit :laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Doooglasss said:


> join a gym
> 
> (my extremely insightful post of the month)


Yes, :wave: Doug!  We'll see you next month. :laugh:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm down to 2960 on empty car w/half tank of gas.

OMP front seats, no stereo (stereo, disc changer, amp and speakers gone), basically everything gone from front seats back. Rest of car info in sig.

Cheers!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

Anyone ever try lexan rear hatch window? I'm going to assume that's a +25+ pound window.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

What was the purpose of the rear bumper ballast again? I'm not trying to make a track monster so don't mind it staying if it'll keep the car from doing something like vibrating.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

hunTTsvegas said:


> What was the purpose of the rear bumper ballast again? I'm not trying to make a track monster so don't mind it staying if it'll keep the car from doing something like vibrating.


To keep it planted down at high speeds. I believe it was also because the Driver's side was not the same weight as the passenger's side stock for stock.

Things like removing the amp (passenger side), aftermarket downpipe (biased towards the passenger side), exhaust as well, will help mitigate the disproportionate weight from removing the ballast. Personally I have done 150mph in the car and it felt planted, no lift, no vibrations caused by anything internally etc. Then again I am also on coilovers so being lowered helps. 

It really should not be a concern unless your car is bone stock honestly. And a lot of the early TT accidents that prompted the addition of ESP, the rear spoiler, counterweight, etc. were caused by novice drivers. I don't think novice drivers tend to jump onto this platform anyways.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> To keep it planted down at high speeds. I believe it was also because the Driver's side was not the same weight as the passenger's side stock for stock.
> 
> Things like removing the amp (passenger side), aftermarket downpipe (biased towards the passenger side), exhaust as well, will help mitigate the disproportionate weight from removing the ballast. Personally I have done 150mph in the car and it felt planted, no lift, no vibrations caused by anything internally etc. Then again I am also on coilovers so being lowered helps.
> 
> It really should not be a concern unless your car is bone stock honestly. And a lot of the early TT accidents that prompted the addition of ESP, the rear spoiler, counterweight, etc. were caused by novice drivers. I don't think novice drivers tend to jump onto this platform anyways.


Got it. Definitely don't need it then. Another part coming off!


----------

